# Filet saugt Wasser auf!



## Torsk_SH (28. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Immer wieder hört und ließt man von der Behauptung das es nachteilig ist seinen Fang bzw. die Filets abzuwaschen, da das Fleisch unnötig Wasser aufsaugt.

Ich habe an dieser Behauptung meine ernsten Zweifel (neben einem gewissen Ekel...) und ordne dieses in die Ecke Küchenmythen ein, irgendwo neben "Fleischporen durch anbraten zu schließen...." |rolleyes

Hat jemand zu dem Thema fundierte Kenntnisse oder Quellen?


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Filet saugt Wasser auf!*

Moin 
wie soll ich das sagen;+
fische wohnen unter wasser|kopfkratdieFilets auch|supergri

also fisch schön abspülen mit kalt wasser
ab ins nudelsieb und ein bischen abtupfen mit zewa
und ab in den Gefrierschrank abba-) 
nur ein halbes jahr

ihr habt angst vor gefrierbrand#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Filet saugt Wasser auf!*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Immer wieder hört und ließt man von der Behauptung das es nachteilig ist seinen Fang bzw. die Filets abzuwaschen,* da das Fleisch unnötig Wasser aufsaugt.*
> 
> ...


 


Das habe ich noch nie gehört. Höchstens, dass durch die Säuberung mit Süßwasser beim Meeresfisch die
Anfälligkeit durch Bakterien beschleunigt wird. Aber 
für diese These würde ich meine Hand auch nicht ins Feuer
legen. Ich persönlich halte mich aber daran.:m


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Filet saugt Wasser auf!*

Wenn die Filets nicht gut geschnitten sind saugt es extrem viel Wasser,aber auch wenn sie sauber geschnitten sind etwas.Deswegen gut mit Küchenrolle abtupfen,ungewaschen würde ich keinen Fisch Essen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Filet saugt Wasser auf!*

@ Jürgen,
hier z.B. das Zünglein an der Waage das mich zu diesem Thema motiviert hat,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255193

Für mich wie gesagt auch fragwürdig, aber man lernt ja nie aus...


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Filet saugt Wasser auf!*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Wenn die Filets nicht gut geschnitten sind saugt es extrem viel Wasser,aber auch wenn sie sauber geschnitten sind etwas.Deswegen gut mit Küchenrolle abtupfen,ungewaschen würde ich keinen Fisch Essen.


 

Hallo Jonny,#h

gibt es dafür eine Erklärung?


----------



## Jose (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Filet saugt Wasser auf!*

das allgemeine zauberwort scheint osmose zu sein.
wasser tut in zellen tuten und tutet zellen platzen tuten und filet ist "tuuutttuut"
halte ich für wahr und für quatsch!
bekannter von mir hat 'ne boxenwand für 15000,-€ - nützt mich nix: ich hör maximal nur für 300,-€.

ich wasche jedes filet. nicht so intensiv wie andere (meiner!) körperteile,  spüls ab, wische hier, dort, filet ist sauber. sieht auch nicht aus wie wasserleiche danach :m.

halte ich für quatsch, an dem sich auch nur 300%köche stören würden.
ab 100% ist für mich alles affektiert.

darunter gehts natürlich bis "fisch-versaut".

ist alles relativ und sehr geschmäcklerisch: wir normalos werden ein abgespültes gut zubereitetes filet genießen ohne ende.

die allzuspitzenköche mögen mit dem ungewaschenen filet ungeahnte ekstasen erleben - deren geschmackswelt bleibt uns normalos eh verschlossen.

torsk_SH, dir als tipp: mach die rituelle filet-waschung mit schnaps:
supersauber, etwas teurer, - und falls reingezogen, dann wirds ein lustiges filet.

oder du wässerst das filet 12 Std.: dann lad mich bitte nicht ein, zu allem anderen schick 'ne PN.




jetzte hunger... :m


----------



## Margarelon (29. Dezember 2012)

Kommt doch darauf an, wie ich's verarbeite. Direkt braten: waschen, mit Zewa trocknen tupfen, Pfanne. 
Einfrieren: waschen, verdammt gut trocken tupfen und auf jeden Fall vakuumieren. Je mehr Wasser du beim einfrieren hast, desto mehr Eiskristalle bilden sich. Folge: Gefrierbrand. Vakuumieren hat den Vorteil, dass sich unter Vakuum kaum oder kein Gefrierbrand bilden kann. Und dann langsam auftauen. 

Ich mache das bei Steaks. Ich kaufe ein großes Stuck Tier, schneide meine Männersteaks und vakuumiere die zu zweit. 
Wenn ich Bock auf Fleisch habe, hole ich eine Packung aus der Truhe (Vorteil: Super zu stapeln) und lege sie bei 65 Grad gefroren 20 Minuten ins Wasser. Dann jede Seite 2 Minuten in die Pfanne. 
Ergebnis: perfekte Medium-Steaks. 
Geht prinzipiell auch mit Fisch. 
Google mal sous vide...


----------



## Margarelon (29. Dezember 2012)

Jose schrieb:


> jetzte hunger... :m



Heute gab es für sechs Leute Forelle mediterran...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Filet saugt Wasser auf!*

Nu denn......

Fleisch hat keine Poren (die hat nur die Haut), deswegen können die sich auch nicht schliessen - das dazu........

Filet waschen etc. braucht man keinen Glaubenskrieg draus machen.

Das Problem ist weniger Wasseraufnahme (ginge eh nur in Zellzwischenräume, aus angeschnittenen Zellen geht Flüssigkeit raus und nicht rein). 

Sondern eher das auslaugen - liegt was im Wasser, ziehts eben Minerale etc. und damit auch Geschmack raus.

Beim Frosten grundsätzlich:
Schnell frosten, langsam auftauen........

Vakuumieren hilft etwas, aber nur was Gefrierbrand angeht...

Ich kenne Kollegen, die Fischfilet sogar in einem "Wasserblock" einfrieren und so Gefrierbrand vermeiden und sichs vakuumieren sparen..



> wir normalos werden ein abgespültes gut zubereitetes filet genießen ohne ende.


So isses.............



> die allzuspitzenköche mögen mit dem ungewaschenen filet ungeahnte ekstasen erleben


Wenn mans ihnen vorher sagt, damit sies wissen - Placebo..............


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Filet saugt Wasser auf!*

Jetzt muss ich doch noch etwas sagen!
Der Trick ist sorgfältig und unter sauberen Bedingungen filetieren.
Die meisten versaubeuteln sich ihre Filets mit ungeschickter Handhabe,weshalb sie überhaupt erst mal abwaschen müssen.
Ich schaffe das zu mindestens 90% ohne Wasser!
Bei Wild,wenn nicht unglücklich getroffen, gilt das Gleiche, da geht es in den meisten Fällen auch ohne Wasserkontakt.

Jürgen


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Filet saugt Wasser auf!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nu denn......
> 
> Fleisch hat keine Poren (die hat nur die Haut), deswegen können die sich auch nicht schliessen - das dazu........
> 
> ...



Für das schnelle frosten würde ich empfehlen, die Filets erst im Kühlschrank herunterzukühlen und dann einzufrieren. 
AUßerdem sollte man auch überlegen wieviel Fisch man auf einmal einfriert. Packt man sehr viel ungefrorenen Fisch in die Truhe bringt, steigt die Temperatur in der Truhe und der Fisch gefriert langsamer.


----------



## u-see fischer (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Filet saugt Wasser auf!*

Habe mal in einem Vidoe gesehen, wie Fischfilet extra gewaschen wurde, damit das Filet schwerer wird und damit mehr Marge erwirtschaftet wird. #q #q #q


Habs gefunden, bei ca. 4:40 gehts los, dem Filet wird aber wohl noch Phosphat beigemischt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZspAQbOopu8


----------



## Dorschfutzi (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Filet saugt Wasser auf!*

Ich halte das immer so auf dem Kutter: Nach dem angeln den Fisch ausnehmen und waschen, dann filetieren und eintüten ohne zu waschen.
Zuhause angekommen den Fisch in den Kühlschrank und die Kühltruhe auf 30° runterkühlen, dann den Fisch rein und noch einen halben Tag auf Frosten stehen lassen.
Zum verzehr den Fisch einen Tag vorher zum auftauen in den Kühlschrank legen, dann waschen, trockentupfen, die restlichen Gräten entfernen und dann braten.
So war mein Fisch immer sehr lecker, nicht wässerig auch noch nach ein Jahr in der Truhe. 

*Sehr wichtig ist das der ausgenommene Fisch gewaschen wird, sonst verschmutzt er das Brett  beim filetieren mit Darmbakterien. *



Gruß Kalle |wavey:


----------



## u-see fischer (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Filet saugt Wasser auf!*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Habe mal in einem Vidoe gesehen, wie Fischfilet extra gewaschen wurde, damit das Filet schwerer wird und damit mehr Marge erwirtschaftet wird. #q #q #q
> 
> 
> Habs gefunden, bei ca. 4:40 gehts los, dem Filet wird aber wohl noch Phosphat beigemischt.
> ...



Beim "normalen" Abwaschen wird das Filet jedoch nicht zuviel Wasser aufnehmen, dauert je auch keine Ewigkeit.


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Filet saugt Wasser auf!*



> dem Filet wird aber wohl noch Phosphat beigemischt.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZspAQbOopu8



Das kannte ich auch, da es aber einem Zusatz bedarf spielt das für "uns" ja keine direkte Rolle. Es sei denn wir kommen in die Verlegenheit mal welchen Kaufen zu müssen. Ist aber bestimmt die Ursache dafür das die "Schlemmerfielts" im Ihren Aluschalen ein weiteren Schwimmversuch machen...
Btw, so schwer ist das garnicht eine adäquate Kruste auf seinem eigenen Fang zu zaubern. 

Bisher erkenne ich aus dem Thema das meine Intention garnicht so falsch ist und dieses ganze "nicht oder nur mit Salzwasser gewasche" dummes Zeug ist.

Schön wäre es natürlich wenn das jemand mit entsprechendem Fachwissen nochmal aus Wissenschaftlicher Sicht beleuchten könnte, ist ja meist besser als reines Hörensagen.


----------



## Purist (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Filet saugt Wasser auf!*

Euch ist hoffentlich bekannt, dass das aufpumpen mit Wasser (nach verschiedensten Methoden), von Fleisch aber auch Fisch im Handel eine beliebte Methode ist, um das Gewicht und damit den Preis zu erhöhen? 

Fisch muss man nicht abwaschen, will man es trotzdem tun, anschließend schön das Wasser entziehen (Küchenpapier), egal ob er sofort in die Pfanne kommen soll oder ins Tiefkühlfach soll. Nicht nur wegen Gefrierbrand, würde man das Wasser nicht rausholen, würde der gewünschte Bratfisch zum Kochfisch, der anschließend gebraten wird, schmeckt widerlich.


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Filet saugt Wasser auf!*



> (nach verschiedensten Methoden)



Und eine davon ist das Abspülen mit Wasser? ;+



> anschließend schön das Wasser entziehen (Küchenpapier)



Dafür müsste das Fleisch ja erstmal Wasser aufnehmen! Tut es aber nicht ohne das man zu industriellen Mitteln greift!

Wenn Du damit den Wasserfilm auf dem Fisch, ähnlich wie beim Händewaschen, meinst dann ist das selbstverständlich und nicht das was hier gemeint ist. 
Hier wäre aber auch ein "entfernen" angebrachter als ein "entziehen", das tut man nämlich in der Regel mit trockener Luft oder Salz. z.B. so http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/32/Hjell-oversikt.arj.jpeg


----------



## Christian1982 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Filet saugt Wasser auf!*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Habe mal in einem Vidoe gesehen, wie Fischfilet extra gewaschen wurde, damit das Filet schwerer wird und damit mehr Marge erwirtschaftet wird. #q #q #q
> 
> 
> Habs gefunden, bei ca. 4:40 gehts los, dem Filet wird aber wohl noch Phosphat beigemischt.
> ...




Achte mal drauf wenn du bei der Fischtheke bist und such Dir mal den Pangasius raus. Da steht meistens / immer Phosphat bei und einen kleinen Hinweis das die Filets beim braten kleiner werden. Wasser verdampft und die Filets werden kleiner.
Das ist einfach nur ne Marktwirtschaftliche Betrügerei, damit den Endnutzern Wasser für teuer Geld verkauft wird. 
Ich für mein Teil, meide soweit es geht Filets aus dem Supermarkt.....bin ja nicht um sonst Angler. Wenn ich mal Hunger auf Fisch habe, angel ich mir einen .


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Filet saugt Wasser auf!*

Pangasius ist eh so eine Sach für sich. Wenn ich mich an die ZDF Reportage erinner werden die Filets sogar entfärbt damit sie schön weiß sind.

Für uns Angler ist der Pangasius echt eine super Sache! #6


----------



## Esox60 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Filet saugt Wasser auf!*

Hallo Leute.
Bei Süßwasserfisch ist das abspülen der Filets unproblematisch.
Trockentupfen fertig.

Bei Meeresfischen hatte ich das Problem, das sich das Filet nach dem auftauen auspressen ließ, wie ein Schwamm.

Seit dem arbeite ich am Tisch so sauber, das ich nicht waschen muß, und wenn doch, wird mit *Salzwasser* gespült und dannach die Filets in Zwiebelsäcken zum trocknen aufgehangen.
Seit dem ich das so handhabe, ist kaum noch Auftauwassser in der Tüte.

LG Frank


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Filet saugt Wasser auf!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist weniger Wasseraufnahme (ginge eh nur in Zellzwischenräume, aus angeschnittenen Zellen geht Flüssigkeit raus und nicht rein).
> 
> Sondern eher das auslaugen - liegt was im Wasser, ziehts eben Minerale etc. und damit auch Geschmack raus.



So isset- Wasser laugt aus!
Ein Kutterskipper von Fehmarn hat zu mir mal gesagt:"Das dritte Wasser ist der geschmackliche Tod des Fisches!"

Ich für meinen Teil, mache beim Filetieren immer zwischendurch den Arbeitsplatz und die Messer sauber (oder wechsele sie), sodass ich nicht in der "Schlotze" den Fang versaue.


----------

